# Stainless Steel Magic



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

With all the talk about new stainless grills I figured i would chime in about a great product I use.
It is called Stainless Steel Magic. I leave my BBQ outside year round and rarely cover it.

Before a party or when it starts looking bad I just spray it down with this stuff and wipe it off.
It looks new again each time and it has been outdoors for three years already.

I have seen it in aerosol and hand pump versions. I prefer the Hand pump because I think you get more. I have seen at the grocery store and several hardware stores. (silver bottle)

I bet it works on the Outbacks Diamond Plate too. I will be trying that on Sat. when I wash it for the first time.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great idea to use on the diamond plate









We use Stainless Steel Magic in the kitchen for our stainless cooktop and hood, good stuff!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Where do you get this product?

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah! where? just say Walmart!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> yeah! where? just say Walmart!


Nope, never seen it there.
The do have it at Lowes though.
While you're at Lowes, walk over to the diamond plate aluminum truck boxes and you'll find "Aluminum diamond plate polish".
I thought the stuff was a little pricey, but it works better than anything else I've ever tried.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Lowe's is just up the road!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I get mine at Safeway but Orchard supply has it and I think Home Dumpo too!
It reaaly works great!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good stuff !! Lowes Rules. Just like the Lowes #48 Chevrolet driven by 2006 Nextel Cup Champion Jimmie Johnson!!
Oops sorry, i got sidetracked!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Good stuff !! Lowes Rules. Just like the Lowes #48 Chevrolet driven by 2006 Nextel Cup Champion Jimmie Johnson!!
> Oops sorry, i got sidetracked!


did I ever say that my son in law lives eat and breathes Tony Stewart?My grandaughters first word was Tony and they call Home Depot The Tony Store







. Anyway, Lowes is like practically next door to his house and he'll drive clear across town to go to HD.Hmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

dpthomasjr said:


> Good stuff !! Lowes Rules. Just like the Lowes #48 Chevrolet driven by 2006 Nextel Cup Champion Jimmie Johnson!!
> Oops sorry, i got sidetracked!


I saw my 1st NASCAR race several weeks ago at the Brickyard - Tony happened to take the checkered flag. I am hooked, what an experience...I am not sure what I enjoyed more ... the race, the weekend or the parking lot.

Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Great idea to use on the diamond plate


You might want to check with your dealer but I'm thinking that your diamond plate is probably made of aluminum. Stainless steel diamond plate would be WAY more expensive than a bright aluminum. If I'm right, the Stainless Steel Magic might just ruin that shiny surface.

Not sure - just guessing and hope to make sure you don't harm anything. Does anyone else know for sure whether the diamond plate is stailess or aluminum?

Mike


----------

